# I'll take you any way I can get you



## swim4life

This line is from a man who is flirting with his girlfriend. It's a very simple sentence, but it's difficult to translate it into proper Chinese. Anyone can help? Thanks!


----------



## xiaolijie

Since you speak Chinese, you should first attempt a translation and others may be able to help improving it.


----------



## swim4life

xiaolijie said:


> Since you speak Chinese, you should first attempt a translation and others may be able to help improving it.


Thank you for your patience and for not deleting my "homework." I would translate it this way: 我无论如何都要和你在一起。but I'm not quite sure if it's correct.


----------



## audiencecy

....this is really hard for a non english speaker.
could you give me some explanation in english of this sentence, swim4life?


----------



## viajero_canjeado

audiencey 你好，

這句話沒有上下文就難以知道準確的意思是甚麼，但還是可以解釋一下它一般的用法：take you這裡應該是指跟人家開始進行某種往來的交流，譬如說交往。any way I can get you卻是指，不管你怎麼樣（或者不管對方現在或今後處於任何不良狀態）我仍然就是想要你。我想起了一個適合使用此句話的情形：一個男生愛上了一個女生，以後在她身上發生車禍，他變得不能走路的（半癱瘓），可是男生還是一直堅持“我還是想要你嘛！無論如何都要和你在一起。”

希望這樣比較清楚一些！


----------



## audiencecy

yup,now I can understand it's meaning. thank you viajero.


----------



## toicy

那我就不明白了. 為什麼any way i can get you 是指 "不管你怎麼樣"? 完全搞不懂/.\  可不可以教我怎麼分拆這句句子? 謝


----------



## viajero_canjeado

any這裡是指「任何」的意思吧。way可以說是「方式」或「動態」。所以「任何方式」用字然的中文應該要說「不管怎麼樣」。

我再給你些相關例子：
Any person that goes near the cat gets scratched. =   誰靠近那隻貓都會被抓。
I'm hungry, so I'll take any scrap you can spare. = 我肚子餓，你甚麼多餘的可以給我，我都接受。
In business, you have to do things the right way to maintain a good reputation. =  做生意者，須使用對的方法處理事情，不然聲名就會被破壞。
I can't stand to see you this way. =  我好不喜歡看你這個樣子/處於這種動態。


----------



## Lyfia

> 我无论如何都要和你在一起。


与此相比 我觉得是“我无论如何都要得到你”诶……
因为一直在用take, get这样的词…
我的理解的话原句应该是i will take you by all means possible这样的> <。我会想尽办法得到你。


----------



## toicy

re viajero: Indeed I understand what "any way" means. But I am confused that "any way i can get you" implies "不管你怎麼樣（或者不管對方現在或今後處於任何不良狀態）我仍然就是想要你"

In my mind, "any way i can get you" means "不論用任何方法, 做一些東西, 主動去get you", but not "被動地接受她的不良狀".
The whole line means (in my mind) 不論用任何方法,我都要得到你, 從而與你一起.(中間不涉及任何對女方的不良狀態誠諾)
Is mine a kind of Chinglish?


----------



## toicy

Lyfia 的理解和我相同@@. 不知是對是錯.


----------



## viajero_canjeado

有上下文能參考就比較容易知道到底是什麼意思。總之，我給你的只是例子：因為way有很多意思，所以用來代表『接受她的不良狀』也是可以的。而且，兩人在風情，恐怕如果男的說"I'll take you by any means possible"，對方會覺得他要綁架她。。


----------



## wanxf

我会用尽任何能得到你的方法得到你


----------



## Ghabi

Lyfia said:


> 与此相比 我觉得是“我无论如何都要得到你”诶……





toicy said:


> The whole line means (in my mind) 不論用任何方法,我都要得到你, 從而與你一起.(中間不涉及任何對女方的不良狀態誠諾)





wanxf said:


> 我会用尽任何能得到你的方法得到你


Hi! Any way you slice it, you can't make the sentence mean this. Granted, we can't be certain of what the sentence means exactly as we're denied the context, but that doesn't mean you can interpret the sentence any way you feel like. The words and the syntax only allow a few possible interpretations, and yours isn't one of them.

To add to what Viajero has already said above, imagine a man speaking to his future wife: 你不想生孩子?好;你不想跟我的爸媽一起住,好?你不想辦喜宴?好;什麼都可以,只要能和你一起就好了......


----------



## Lyfia

Ghabi said:


> The words and the syntax only allow a few possible interpretations, and yours isn't one of them.


Thank you  But can you explain it further? Why the "get you" part should not be directly translated? How does "take you" become "be with you"?
By the way, 呼唤context……


----------



## Ghabi

你好！take這裡就是「接受」的意思，就像I can't take it anymore!(我再也受不了)、Take it or leave it(買就買,不買就拉倒)裡的take啊。譬如去買東西，你太需要某個東西了，於是不論給你的貨物怎麼個樣子，你也「照單全收」，這就是take it any way you can get it了，不是嗎？


----------



## wanxf

Ghabi said:


> 你好！take這裡就是「接受」的意思，就像I can't take it anymore!(我再也受不了)、Take it or leave it(買就買,不買就拉倒)裡的take啊。譬如去買東西，你太需要某個東西了，於是不論給你的貨物怎麼個樣子，你也「照單全收」，這就是take it any way you can get it了，不是嗎？


thank you


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Lyfia你好!

麻煩你使用完整的代名詞: you而不是u。謝謝你的配合! 對於"get you"的意義，應當提醒你一下，get享有比way還廣泛的用途範圍。此動詞算英文其中最全才之一。因而，不見得每次用到它一定代表『取得，得到』的意思。在本句，可以了解"get you"為『具有你的同在』。



Ghabi said:


> 你好！take這裡就是「接受」的意思，就像I can't take it anymore!(我再也受不了)、Take it or leave it(買就買,不買就拉倒)裡的take啊。譬如去買東西，你太需要某個東西了，於是不論給你的貨物怎麼個樣子，你也「照單全收」，這就是take it any way you can get it了，不是嗎？



說得好! 我覺得，在你所提的例子裏(跟OP的一樣)，這個get是以"具有"而不是"取得"為主。譬如，就算人家想買的車子爛透了，明明快要壞了，但買方還是堅持下去，不管它狀況好或壞還是一定要買(或許是他從小懷抱的夢想)：I don't care if the wheels are about to fall off and the axle with 'em - I'll take it any way I can get it.

希望這樣比較清楚一點喔!


----------



## Lyfia

viajero_canjeado said:


> Lyfia你好!
> 
> 麻煩你使用完整的代名詞: you而不是u。謝謝你的配合! 對於"get you"的意義，應當提醒你一下，get享有比way還廣泛的用途範圍。此動詞算英文其中最全才之一。因而，不見得每次用到它一定代表『取得，得到』的意思。在本句，可以了解"get you"為『具有你的同在』。
> 
> 說得好! 我覺得，在你所提的例子裏(跟OP的一樣)，這個get是以"具有"而不是"取得"為主。譬如，就算人家想買的車子爛透了，明明快要壞了，但買方還是堅持下去，不管它狀況好或壞還是一定要買(或許是他從小懷抱的夢想)：I don't care if the wheels are about to fall off and the axle with 'em - I'll take it any way I can get it.
> 
> 希望這樣比較清楚一點喔!



谢谢~ 没仔细看规定，现在改过来了。
我知道take有许多意思。如果原句没有后半部分的话，我也倾向于将它作“接受”解释。只不过看到此后又是“get”，两者摆在一起，就觉得“得到”的意味很强（尤其当get在can这样表示主动性的词之后）。
（虽然take和get都挺万能的，语义也相近，但是我好像不太能接受后者作为“认可；接受”的意思的情况……）
也谢谢Ghabi“照单全收”的例子，让我更好地理解了get作为“接受"的语境。所以这时的way不是指get的途径/方式（不管get是什么意思），而是指货物到时的样子/状态吧。


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Lyfia said:


> 我知道take有许多意思。如果原句没有后半部分的话，我也倾向于将它作“接受”解释。只不过看到此后又是“get”，两者摆在一起，就觉得“得到”的意味很强（尤其当get在can这样表示主动性的词之后）。
> 也谢谢Ghabi“照单全收”的例子，让我更好地理解了get作为“接受"的语境。



你這樣說還蠻有道理，令我想到，好像這邊take跟get的意思差不多。那為什麼要使用兩個不同的字來表示同意思呢? 多樣性嘛：I'll take you any way I can take you不好聽。



Lyfia said:


> 所以这时的way不是指get的途径/方式（不管get是什么意思），而是指货物到时的样子/状态吧。



沒錯!


----------

